# Any Recommendations on Books Regarding the American P-47D Thunderbolt?



## contrails16 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi all, I’ve taken a keen interest in the P-47 over the last two months, and was just curious if anyone knows of books that have:
-great photos
-tech specs and drawings
-operational history 
-pilot interviews 
Doesn’t have to meet every criterion listed, just wondering  Many thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

contrails16 said:


> Hi all, I’ve taken a keen interest in the P-47 over the last two months, and was just curious if anyone knows of books that have:
> -great photos
> -tech specs and drawings
> -operational history
> ...


On you tube there are some great movies. Even in colour.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## contrails16 (Aug 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> On you tube there are some great movies. Even in colour.


Thanks


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 6, 2020)

As far as development, I am sure that No.1 is Warren M. Bodie's "Republic's P-47 Thunderbolt From Seversky to Victory"

Also there is P-47 Thunderbolt At War by William Hess. Not much about development but some interesting tales and personal accounts.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hornchurch (Aug 7, 2020)

contrails16 said:


> Hi all, I’ve taken a keen interest in the P-47 over the last two months, and was just curious if anyone knows of any P.47 books :
> Doesn’t have to meet every criterion listed, just wondering
> Many thanks!


'


Back in/around late 1982, I worked in London & my (Huge) street-square office had a gigantic-Library, with 1,000's of books.

The military-section was VERY large (it was owned/operated by 'Ex-Combat-Vets' from WW.II).

I saw a book that had a dull-ish Red/Black cover - Nothing special to look at, but "man-oh-man" what a FABULOUS book it was.....


Click link, for illustration, plus ISBN, etc..... Marvin Bledsoe ; Memoirs of ....... ( P.47 Thunderbolt )

I just COULD NOT put the book down & this from someone who's either owned/read a 'Gazillion' military-books, since then.

Marvin Bledsoe WAS a '9th Air Force' Fighter Pilot, with the '9th's Fighters dedicated to 'strafing', 'insurgency', rather than 'Bomber-Support' (8th)

I swear to God, I'd be chomping for my lunch-break, just to read it - The book draws you in & is a crucial-read for P.47 "fans" (E.T.O)

By posting this (Gulp), I've probably just this second reduced my chances of 'owning' a copy, by circa 1,000% 

"If" anyone buys one after my recommendation (unlikely), then PLEASE feel sorry for THIS 'Limey' & post your "used" copy (*I'll do the postage !*)

I haven't had it in my hands since 1982/1983 and more's the pity. - Great recommendation though


Another that I actually DO have (& still possess) - And again, recommend highly, is "The Hub" (Airlife Publishing, 1988)

It's written by noted British "Doyen" of authors regarding the 8th Air Force, Roger A Freeman.

So highly regarded (in his later years, esp' after publication of "The Mighty 8th"), the 8th Association made HIM their President (IIRC)

Quite an accolade, given that he was British (English) thru & thru.

He not only KNEW Hubert Zemke personally, but stayed at his house/home as a warmly-invited 'Guest' - But the links didn't end there.

Roger A Freeman, as a child, lived near/next RAF (USAAF) base, 'Halesworth', in Suffolk, England.

As a kid, pre-teen, he would badger the groundcrews (periphery, base, dispersals), whilst collecting hay (etc).

He built-up a rapport with several ground crews (thence, pilots), who warmed to him, as a kid "in awe" of the 56th (F.G)

Click here for link & ISBN, etc *Fighter Leader - "The Hub" (Hubert Zemke) by Roger Freeman*

Long-story short, it's considered "THE" full biography of Zemke's life - (Sorry, shoulda said, Zemke WAS the 56th's Commander)

In it, you'll read what an absolute 'dick' that David Schilling was & "how" he sulked like a baby, when offered command of 479th FG

(not to mention Schilling's immature, childish tantrums, like firing his Colt.45 into the roof of his Nissen-hut, blah, blah)

Zemke (reluctantly), switched postings, went to the 479th (P.38's then P.51's), when his Mustang 'broke-up' in a storm (Germany)

I mention this because "fate decreed" that he would then become a 'P.o.W' - (Leading to a 2nd 'Zemke/Freeman' collaboration/book.

The latter is good, but I'd regard the 'former' ("The Hub") as an absolute "must have" for ANY P.47 & 8th-Air-Force "fan"


Spoiler Alert, BUT, one thing I absolutely MUST relate, because it's just SO "funny" - (Handover of Halesworth, from RAF to USAAF ceremony)


Elderly RAF Station Commander is introduced to the new 'Yanks' taking over the large Suffolk fighter-station.....

As Zemke introduces each flight-commander, each has a German surname & therefore German ancestry......

By the time Zemke & the 'Elderly RAF Station Commander' reach the 4th/5th man, the latter remarks.....

"By Christ, It sounds like I'm handing over the 'effing' base TO THE WHOLE LUFTWAFFE" !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always tickled me, that one did - I bought my copy at Lakeside, Essex, waay back in 1990 (& spent much time in neighbouring Suffolk)

Lastly, BOTH Zemke's parents WERE German (settled USA), & during WW.II Zemke's Dad's/Brother *'served in the Luftwaffe'* (It's a mad, mad, world !)

Both P.47 Thunderbolt books are 'must haves' - Y'all can thank me later (Laughs !)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Aug 12, 2020)

P-47 Thunderbolt by Warren Bodie is probably the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 12, 2020)

Be sure to look at the training film of how to assemble a P-47 in the field without cranes or forklifts. Very clever, the way they packaged the airplane for shipment in a manner that allowed the shipping crates to be used for assembly. They even had about 40 guys pick up the wings so they could be bolted on the fuselage and dug holes to enable the MLG to be lowered without the use of a jack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

